# Fresh outta the shop



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Premium Cocobolo and Olivewood.




























Tenon fitted for a lifetime of service. Sanded and finished inside and out.

$40 to anywhere in the U.S. and I'll pay the postage.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Dang Weasel, you gotta stop!! Man, that is just too good looking!! Sweet!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking call!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW

i think my keyboard is gonna short out from the drool after looking at that one

that is just incredible looking

i really like how you got the grain from both pieces of wood to line up so nicely too

mighty fine work,wish i wasnt broke right now cause i would then have to say SOLD


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Another fine looking call Weasel !!


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I really wish it wasn't payday next friday


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i really like how you got the grain from both pieces of wood to line up so nicely


I had to dig through a lot of wood to find a match, but it's always worth the search.

Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Weasel that is some incredible turning. Amazing call, Love it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great looking call.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Another beauty!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful as always Weasel !


----------

